# Rage against the machine



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Januar 2010)

Tag.
Wie einige von euch wissen, finde ich Ratm sagen wir mal gut^^.
Wieso finde ich sie so gut?
Sie sind in meinen Augen die beste Nu Metal Band, die gegen die politischen Umstände wettert. Ihr Debutalbum ist dabei am besten. (wie die Rezessionen bei Amazon zeigen).
Ich würde den Song Killing in the name als legendär bezeichnen. Er hat schon die letzte Generation der frühen 90er begesitert. Und da die Begeisterung bis heute nicht verflacht ist und es bisher KEINE Band gibt, die wirklich an Ratm im Sinne von Nu Metal ran kommt würde ich Ratm als legendär bezeichnen (Ja liebe WoWler... ORANGE!).
Es klingt nicht nur sagen wir, weil ich vorhin mit gut so stark untertrieben hab perfekt sondern sind die Texte auch tiefgründig und mit Sinn (nicht alla Sexy Bitch...)
Gibt es hier noch Leute, die Ratm als legendär bezeichnen würden.
Wenn ihr sie nur sehr sehr gut findet reicht das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wer die Band nicht kennt rate ich zum CD Kauf:
http://www.amazon.de/Rage-Against-Machine/dp/B000025SZ1/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1263838324&sr=8-1
Der beste Song ist wohl Killing in the Name, ich würde ihn als legendär, ja sogar als besten Nu Metal Song aller Zeiten bezeichnen.
Vllt. gibt es auch noch jmd. der "älteren" Generation, der Ratm schon von Anfang an gehört hat.


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Januar 2010)

Naja „legendär“ finde ich doch reichlich übertrieben, aber ist gute Musik, habe 2 CD’s und die 1995 (glaub ich) live gesehn open air.

 Immer schön moschen **grins**


----------



## Kaldreth (20. Januar 2010)

Ich durfte Sie vorletztes Jahr(!?) zum Glück nochmal live sehen und fand sie fantastisch!


----------



## Turkod (20. Januar 2010)

Konnte die noch nie wirklich leiden, der Sänger hätte lieber mehr so Sachen machen sollen wie die EP "No Spiritual Surrender" mit Band _Inside Out.

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Januar 2010)

Cool, das Forum auf Zacks Seite sieht genauso aus wies Buffed Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
http://www.zdlr.net/board2/index.php


----------



## Kaputte (10. September 2010)

Finde sie trotz der langen Zeit sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (10. September 2010)

ehrlich gesagt hab ich Ratm nochnie richtig gehört :<
Schlecht sind sie nicht aber nicht mein Ding :>


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. September 2010)

here is something you can't understand : how i could just kill a man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (10. September 2010)

Find sie eher recht langweilig.
Konnte den Hype um die nie verstehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2010)

Legendär sind für mich nur ganz ganz wenige Bands, Nirvana zum Beispiel. RatM sind aber trotzdem klasse, auch wegen dem wirklich talentierten Gitarristen Tom Morello.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. September 2010)

Für mich sind sie auch Legendär, auch mein bisher geilstes Konzert war von RATM aber im Gegensatz zu dir würde ich sie als alles bezeichnen, aber nicht als Nu Metal.
Rock, Rap, Crossover, Alternative.. aber Metal? No way!

Ich finde Guerilla Radio und Township Rebellion btw besser als Know Your Enemy aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. September 2010)

Die Band ist absolut großartig. Es ist einfach genau die richtige Mischung aus Hip-Hop, Gitarre und den Screams von Zack.
Mir würde keine Band einfallen die sich auch nur annähernd so anhört.

Ich würde Ratm am ehesten als Crossover bezeichnen.


----------



## Ihateyou (11. September 2010)

Ich würd's ja als Rap Metal bezeichnen, aber naja.


"Legendär" finde ich übertrieben, dafür sind die bei Weitem nicht einflußreich genug, aber gut finde ich sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## b1sh0p (13. September 2010)

Yeah! Rage against the machine rocken einfach. Auch nach langer Zeit. so ist das eben mit guter Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Nu Metal sind sie nicht. Das kam erst später. Ich würde sie in gar keine Schublade stecken, da sie einen ganz eigenen Mix aus Metal, Funk, Crossover und Rap spielen.... und dazu noch eine der herausragendsten Gitarren der Musikszene.


----------

